# A useful program



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Has anyone else tried nanVue. I have tried it and very impressed by what it can do. For those interested a google search for nanVue and then the first link


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Has anyone else tried nanVue. I have tried it and very impressed by what it can do. For those interested a google search for nanVue and then the first link


Looks interesting although I'm not so much in to the whole insertion business as perhaps you are but clearly it would be of interest to someone minded that way.

But it is typical of the whole joy of Tivo ownership. Another month or two goes by and another cool hack is developed.

Whereas you buy a Sky HD box. It has restricted functionality. It costs a lot each month to run. And there is no way for you to enhance or improve its functions other than via any changes that Sky itself in its munificence decides to bestow upon you.............  :down:


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> insertion business


That side of it isn't of too much interest to me but the other way works well. Automated from T*v* (just in case we shouldn't be talking about it  ) to mpeg or vob all in one operation. Also it has timed function so that it can be done overnight while I don't need to watch either Tivo.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> That side of it isn't of too much interest to me but the other way works well. Automated from T*v* (just in case we shouldn't be talking about it  ) to mpeg or vob all in one operation. Also it has timed function so that it can be done overnight while I don't need to watch either Tivo.


Sounds good.

Just as I think I have installed every last hack going something new always comes along.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If you decide to use it and you follow the installation by TivoZA you will find a need to correct the paths. EG tivo/tmp directory to /var/tmp and tivo/hack to /var/hack. I have rewritten his instructions to a txt file if you want it PM me, but I'm sure you can work it out.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I gave it a try and it worked perfectly with one exception...

If I dl with tytools, the program name is appended with the broadcast date so that episodes can be differentiated. nanVue doesn't appear to be able to do this and doesn't even attempt to rename the second file (would be good to even append with a sequential number).

The upshot is that the test I did on two episodes from tivo resulted in both files being downloaded and transcoded but only the last one being saved. :down:


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I haven't seen that problem but I do use Mikerr's sort Now Playing add on programme to add episode titles and if I programme hasn't got episode title I usually give it an episide title or number via Tivoweb. Makes it easier for combining/editing in the correct order.

coolstream I have posted in nanVue bugs and suggestions your comment

http://tivoza.nanfo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4540#4540


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, Richard. I didn't post to the thread myself because I thought I might have missed an option in the settings that someone here might have spotted. I guess we'll get the answer soon from the main man.

Another option I noticed was to let nanVue act as a webserver for possibly streaming (I won't go into that here though). I managed to get the webpage to list tivo caps but clicking on any of the titles gave a 404 error in the box at the bottom of the page.

Have you tried the webserver option?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Have you tried the webserver option?


No but then I don't really need that option.


----------



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
This looks like what I need to put edited video back onto my TIVO. Can someone who has used it tell me, will installing it and running it have any negative effect on how well TYTOOls runs, as I currently use that for everything, and it works really well, but would like to be able to "go the other way" with video so to speak.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I hope this thread isn't breaking rules but the useful program it refers to does the putting it back bit very well. I have just tried it. I found on my PC a .ty file   How on earth did that get there maybe it was the fault of Ty****s so I thought better put it back. Used Nanvue upload and it works fine :up: :up: :up: 
The programme appeared at the bottom of the Now Playing list as a suggestion recorded in best quality. The only oddity is that the duration time only showed 1 min but the whole programme played fine.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> If you decide to use it and you follow the installation by TivoZA you will find a need to correct the paths. EG tivo/tmp directory to /var/tmp and tivo/hack to /var/hack. I have rewritten his instructions to a txt file if you want it PM me, but I'm sure you can work it out.


PM sent


----------

